# Wanted - disc wheels



## Alfa GT (30 May 2018)

Hi All

What have you got... Looking to get a wheel upgrade for my GT grade 105 and before I buy new I thought I'd see what was out there. 

Thanks
A


----------



## Steve T (2 Jun 2018)

I still have this pair in the shed unused and boxed up in the end iLB decided hr didn't need them:-



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wtd-700c-650b-disc-wheels-shimano.231497/


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jun 2018)

I have a pair of Gipiemme 10-11 speed 6 bolt on wheels, fitted with 709x28c Marathons. Not in the best of conditions with some flaky paint on the rim.

£45 posted or cheaper if collected? I am moving house and could do with them gone.


----------



## Alfa GT (4 Jun 2018)

bikingdad90 said:


> I have a pair of Gipiemme 10-11 speed 6 bolt on wheels, fitted with 709x28c Marathons. Not in the best of conditions with some flaky paint on the rim.
> 
> £45 posted or cheaper if collected? I am moving house and could do with them gone.


Thanks for the offer but I was looking for something in better condition. I'll probably just get some superstar wheels when the next have a sale.


----------



## Sluicehoops (6 Jul 2018)

Hi, I currently have a nearly new set of Roval SLX 24 for sale on ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202359832058?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Alfa GT (6 Jul 2018)

Sluicehoops said:


> Hi, I currently have a nearly new set of Roval SLX 24 for sale on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202359832058?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



how much did you want for them or are you running the auction?


----------

